# Faut pas que ça te monte a la tête



## syl2o

Bom día a tud@s
Como se fala "j'éspère que ça ne va pas te monter a la tête"!/Prends pas la grosse tête!

C'est bon tu parles 5 langues mais faut pas que tu prennes la grosse tête on plus, tu ne sais même pas tenir un balai.

Tá bom, se fala 5 idiomas é arranha um pouco de português, mais você nã precisa 
sentir mais intelligente
se achar(?)
tomar a cabeça

C'est vrai tu as un talent pour aider les gens, mais faut pas que l'idée d'Être un guérisseur te monte trop à la tête, t'es encore jeune

Claro que vocÊ tem um jeito para ajudar as pessoas mais não é preciso que esse negocio de curador lhe sube na cabeça. Você é joven ainda

Tem uma traduccão em inglês lá nesse fil:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=506907


Obrigado

Sylvain


----------



## marta12

Está bem, falas 5 línguas e arranhas um pouco de português, mas não vale a pena/não é necessário sentires-te o maior/ o máximo/ mais inteligente do que os outros

também usamos "subir à cabeça"


----------



## englishmania

syl2o said:


> mais



_mais_*  >>> mas* 

_plus_ >>> *mais*


----------



## GOODVIEW

Syl, 
_Se achar_, que você já sugeriu, é muito usado no Barsil, na linguagem popular:

_Não vá ficar se achando._

Outra bastante usada que você também já sugeriu (você está sabendo tudo!), é:

_Não vá deixar que isso lhe suba à cabeça._


----------



## syl2o

GOODVIEW said:


> Syl,
> _Se achar_, que você já sugeriu, é muito usado no Barsil, na linguagem popular:
> 
> _Não vá ficar se achando._
> 
> Outra bastante usada que você também já sugeriu (você está sabendo tudo!), é:
> 
> _Não vá deixar que isso lhe suba à cabeça._



Ok valeu!Obrigado GV!

Eu saabendo tudo?Que isso não me suba a cabeça


----------



## GOODVIEW

syl2o said:


> Ok valeu!Obrigado GV!
> 
> Eu saabendo tudo?Que isso não me suba a cabeça



Hahahahaha.
É por isso que você tem facilidades com as línguas, não perde tempo em usar o que aprendeu!


----------



## Joca

GOODVIEW said:


> Hahahahaha.
> É por isso que você tem facilidades com as línguas, *não perde tempo em usar o que aprendeu!*


 
Sei que isso é o_ff-topic_, mas essa frase de Good me deixou intrigado. Sei o que ele quis dizer, mas à primeira vista parece que saiu justamente o contrário. 

Não parece mais "lógico" dizer: _Não perde tempo para usar o que aprendeu _?

Hmm, fiquei confuso, e juro que não foi a taça de vinho que tomei no jantar, .


----------



## GOODVIEW

Joca, fui dar uma pesquisada para ver se eu estava novamente com problemas de visão, mal que me acomete de vez em quando... Pela pesquisa que fiz, essa expressão pode significar o oposto do que falei - não perde tempo em rodeios, por exemplo, ou seja, não usa rodeios - mas também exatamente o que eu quis dizer, ou seja, não perde tempo para fazer logo alguma coisa. Veja nesta pesquisa alguns exemplos, para os dois lados.


----------



## Joca

Agora faz sentido... não sei onde eu estava com a cabeça, rsrsrs

Em usar o que aprendeu ele não perde tempo.
Usando o que aprendeu ele não perde tempo.


----------



## syl2o

GOODVIEW said:


> Hahahahaha.
> É por isso que você tem facilidades com as línguas, não perde tempo em usar o que aprendeu!



Aquí presta pra practicar eheheh as vezes eu uso de repente o que vi pelo foro!

Acho que daqui 5 anos  gente vai compor um dictionnario do "parler brésilien courant"

Obrigado GV,viu!


----------



## GOODVIEW

Joca said:


> Agora faz sentido... não sei onde eu estava com a cabeça, rsrsrs
> 
> Em usar o que aprendeu ele não perde tempo.
> Usando o que aprendeu ele não perde tempo.



Joca, esses questionamentos são sempre muito interessantes, porque nos fazem raciocinar, o que é sempre muito divertido. E como às vezes funciono com certo retardamento, parei agora para analisar o uso dessa expressão, e cheguei à seguinte conclusão:

Quando é seguida de verbo, significa que o sujeito fará logo o que é proposto.
Quando é seguida de substantivo, significa que o sujeito não utilizará o que o substantivo denota.

Acho que isso!


----------



## Audie

Sem querer sair ainda mais do tópico (depois Vandinha vai mesclar essa  parte com algum outro), concordo com GOOD, Joca. Agora, por exemplo,  você levantou essa lebre e eu quero entender melhor. GOOD:


GOODVIEW said:


> Quando é seguida de verbo, significa que o sujeito fará logo o que é proposto.


_Ele não perde tempo em usar o que aprendeu._



GOODVIEW said:


> Quando é seguida de substantivo, significa que o sujeito não utilizará o que o substantivo denota.


_Ele não perde tempo com o carnaval._

É isso?


----------



## GOODVIEW

Audierunt said:


> Sem querer sair ainda mais do tópico (depois Vandinha vai mesclar essa  parte com algum outro), concordo com GOOD, Joca. Agora, por exemplo,  você levantou essa lebre e eu quero entender melhor. GOOD:
> _Ele não perde tempo em usar o que aprendeu._
> 
> _Ele não perde tempo com o carnaval._
> 
> É isso?



Audie,
Foi isso o que eu percebi. Na frase do carnaval (peder tempo em + substantivo), o sujeito acharia o carnaval um desperdício de tempo. (Na verdade, desperdício de tempo é sair de casa de carro no carnaval no Rio de Janeiro, é tanto bloco fechando as ruas, que não se chega a lugar algum!)


----------



## Audie

Agora que achei meus óculos, percebo que deveria ter posto um exemplo com _em_ em vez de com _com. _('com' 'em', 'com' 'com' ...isso ficou horrível, mas..).

Poderia ter sido: "Fulana _não perde tempo em_ festas de crianças."

No geral, sua teoria faz sentido (se é que se pode dizer tal coisa), mas há casos em que não se poderia dizer de outra forma:

"Acho prático quando vc vê a foto, assim _não perde tempo em_ sair para ver o imóvel." Site

"O empresário também _não perde tempo em_ administrar o escritório. É o locador quem cuida dos funcionários e da manutenção dos equipamentos."PEGN

"Florisca _não perde tempo em_ entender por que a menina quer o livro da Bela Adormecida se já conhece sua história do princípio ao fim." Site

"_Perder tempo em_ aprender coisas que não interessam, priva-nos de descobrir coisas interessantes."(o site diz que é de Drummond)

Mas foi e é bom sempre "perder tempo" pensando em todas essas coisas.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Mas foi e é bom sempre "perder tempo" pensando em todas essas coisas.



Com certeza, Audie, essas trocas são bem divertidas. Estava tão feliz com a minha teoria (ça me montait déjà à la tête!) e agora você pôs tudo a perder... Na verdade, eu estava usando uns óculos que comprei no camelô, não totalmente adequados ao meu grau...
Com certeza foi isso!


----------



## Vanda

Foi o vinho do Joca.  A frase está corretamente empregada.


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> Foi o vinho do Joca.  A frase está corretamente empregada.


 

Hahahahaa Pode ter sido, mas o vinho era de ótima qualidade. Foi dado por uma amiga, produção do irmão dela na serra gaúcha. Enfim...


----------

